# Sickkkkkkkk...schecter custom shop avenger 8



## Cadavuh (Dec 19, 2009)

really diggin this one










Schecter 2008 USA CUSTOM SHOP Avenger flat-top-8 Custom Gloss Black w/Red Biohazard inlays 8-String Electric Guitar


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 19, 2009)

That thing is sick as hell. It's a shame the price is so high (understandably, being custom) and the neck is going to be like gripping a tree trunk haha


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 19, 2009)

i still haven't seen a schecter custom shop 8 string that i cared for. the only nice ones are the production ones...

also, a pet peeve of mine is when people "extend" a word using the wrong letters. how the hell do you say a K that long?


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 19, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i still haven't seen a schecter custom shop 8 string that i cared for. the only nice ones are the production ones...
> 
> also, a pet peeve of mine is when people "extend" a word using the wrong letters. how the hell do you say a K that long?



Damn it now it's bugging me too!!!

If I was gunna spend all the cash on a custom, I wouldn't go gloss black.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, I'm not really into Schecter but I really like that.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 19, 2009)

Usually don't like gloss black guitars, but I've always thought it really worked for this one. Would love to own one of these.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Dec 19, 2009)

I like Avengers (the very first 7-string I ever played [back in 1999], was an Avenger, so I have a bit of a soft spot for them), but I can't stand that headstock - yech!!! Change the headstock, and don't charge me a bundle for the guitar, and I'd consider buying it.


----------



## Seebu (Dec 19, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> also, a pet peeve of mine is when people "extend" a word using the wrong letters. how the hell do you say a K that long?


Imagine having a stroke just as you finish saying that word.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 19, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> also, a pet peeve of mine is when people "extend" a word using the wrong letters. how the hell do you say a K that long?



Are you talking about the "c" that comes before the "t" in Schecter? Otherwise, I'm lost. 

Also, I'll be the first to rain of the OP's parade. Old news is old, that thing has been on DCGL for almost a year now. I'm not surprised that it hasn't been purchased yet. It would be okay without the lame bio-hazard inlays.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 19, 2009)

SO
FUCKING
OLD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 19, 2009)

^THIS


----------



## Setnakt (Dec 19, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> Are you talking about the "c" that comes before the "t" in Schecter? Otherwise, I'm lost.



Look at the name of the thread dude. It starts withhttp://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...cter-custom-shop-avenger-8-a.html#post1781921 "Sickkkkkkkk" which seems difficult to pronounce phonetically.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 19, 2009)

It should read, "SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK".


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 19, 2009)

Setnakt said:


> Look at the name of the thread dude. It starts withhttp://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...cter-custom-shop-avenger-8-a.html#post1781921 "Sickkkkkkkk" which seems difficult to pronounce phonetically.



Haha, I didn't even notice that.


----------



## thesimo (Dec 19, 2009)

that heatstock is super ugly imo.

The finish doesen't look particularly good either, for a custom.


----------



## german7 (Feb 12, 2010)

really really sick

100% pure fucking metal


----------



## SPBY (Feb 12, 2010)

if it cost less, had different inlay, a neck pickups and a thinner neck definitely


----------



## Galius (Feb 12, 2010)

SPBY said:


> if it cost less, had different inlay, a neck pickups and a thinner neck definitely


 
Soooo.....if it was a different guitar altogether?? LOL


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 12, 2010)

not really diggin' the pseudo metal headstock/inlays, but i like the idea.


----------



## Origin (Feb 12, 2010)

Man it's so awesome 

cept the price...and the headstock..and inlays...and single pickup and - oh fuck i quit 

Seriously though, it is overall pretty damn nice, liking the avenger shape all the days


----------



## Demonsev7en (Feb 14, 2010)

Thats a cool ass fiddle right there!


----------



## ncbrock (Feb 14, 2010)

love it besides the headstock. i love avengers ( i have one ) but the headstock... ew.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 14, 2010)

If only it had a different headstock, pickup configuration, electronics layout, inlays..............


There's a reason this hasn't sold in about two years.


----------



## alexander12014 (Feb 14, 2010)

that is indeed sickkkkkkkk


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't even remotely like those kind of headstocks but I don't think it looks bad on the guitar.

As a whole though I see why it hasn't sold. They niche'd a niche instrument.


----------



## HamBungler (Feb 15, 2010)

I honestly think it looks terrible  

Now, if it were neck through/set neck with a carved top and the regular headstock then it would be gettin' there, even better if it had a fancy top.

Schecter need to re-introduce the Avenger 7 as a new Hellraiser model at some point, I'd go apeshit for a Hellraiser A-7 FR.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Feb 15, 2010)

bulky looks+bolt-on+black gloss finish+1 emg 808+silly inlays=(3,299.00-|y| )$

For y-> 0 as it is now,the equalization has no solution for a brainy creature

For |y|>=1500 we're starting to talk business a bit more


----------



## lefty robb (Feb 15, 2010)

Halo headstock = no please.
inlays that would only appeal to a 12 year old = no please
1 pickup = no please


----------

